# Fringe filming locations



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Does anyone know where Fringe is filmed? The Boston and especially Harvard shots don't look anything like where they're supposed to be.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jehma said:


> Does anyone know where Fringe is filmed? The Boston and especially Harvard shots don't look anything like where they're supposed to be.


Pretty sure all the exteriors have been shot in NYC where they film, the pilot did have some actual Boston exteriors.

Since I've lived in NE most of my life, I enjoy trying to see what they're emulating. The best example was the episode where they refer to "Stoughton" that kept showing a large iron and steel bridge in the background going over something that doesn't exist.. Stoughton is landlocked.

They get away with it a lot since the neighborhoods they use are in the northeast, and of the right age, it's when they refer to things by name that it shows for us up here that it's not in Massachusetts.

Diane


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

http://fringe-forum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> http://fringe-forum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215


Hehe... They recast the cow... hehe...


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I would imagine that the strength of the Canadian dollar is suddenly making domestic production seem more affordable. It's too bad that they chose NYC instead of actually filming in Boston, but I understand the economic and logistical reasons for doing so.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

ElJay said:


> I would imagine that the strength of the Canadian dollar is suddenly making domestic production seem more affordable. It's too bad that they chose NYC instead of actually filming in Boston, but I understand the economic and logistical reasons for doing so.


I dunno. In the past couple of weeks, the Canadian dollar has dropped 15% of its value, so it's probably even better value. (Remember, the Canadian dollar was close to par for nearly a couple of years until the recent rollercoaster markets).

What I want to know is how they move and rig those giant letters around when they film the building.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Sirius Black said:


> Hehe... They recast the cow... hehe...


I loved that, and that they admit they discussed cow make-up and ways to deal with the different spots...

Diane


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I loved that, and that they admit they discussed cow make-up and ways to deal with the different spots...
> 
> Diane


Well you know someone on TCF would have complained about the lack of cow continuity if they saw the spot were different


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Funny how now NYC is standing in for another city. It always used to be the other way around.


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

If you go to imdb.com and find the show, there is a "filming locations" link in the left column. It's a very handy tool. This works for all TV show and movies.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119644/locations


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

jstack said:


> If you go to imdb.com and find the show, there is a "filming locations" link in the left column. It's a very handy tool. This works for all TV show and movies.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119644/locations


Thanks, I never knew that!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

After hearing people talk about how none of the exteriors are actually the places they claim to be, I've wondered why they don't send their B unit up to Boston to take some exterior shots of all the places they claim to be, like Harvard and the Federal Building. Seems like that wouldn't cost much money and would make the show much more authentic.


----------



## Northerner26 (Aug 15, 2008)

jstack said:


> If you go to imdb.com and find the show, there is a "filming locations" link in the left column. It's a very handy tool. This works for all TV show and movies.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119644/locations


yup, imdb has LOTS of great stuff, i visit there several times a day!

*Filming locations for
"Fringe" (2008)

Bank of America Tower - 100 S.E. 2nd, Street, Miami, Florida, USA
(Boston Federal Building)

Bay Ridge, Brooklyn, New York City, New York, USA

Bronx, New York City, New York, USA

Brooklyn Navy Yard, Brooklyn, New York City, New York, USA

Brooklyn, New York City, New York, USA

Coney Island, Brooklyn, New York City, New York, USA

Hamilton, Ontario, Canada
(Baghdad, Iraq in Pilot)

Harlem, Manhattan, New York City, New York, USA

Long Island City, Queens, New York City, New York, USA

Manhattan, New York City, New York, USA

New York City, New York, USA

Silvercup Studios - 4222 22nd Street, Long Island City, Queens, New York City, New York, USA

Staten Island, New York City, New York, USA

Toronto Film Studios, Toronto, Ontario, Canada
(pilot)

Toronto, Ontario, Canada
(pilot)

University of Toronto, Toronto, Ontario, Canada
(pilot)

Yonkers, New York, USA*


----------



## pearson (Oct 29, 2008)

Fringe is partially filmed in Toronto, Canada. One car chase seen is definitely on Lakeshore Blvd.-Under the Gardiner Expressway. Many shows film here and pretend it is Boston, NYC, etc.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pearson said:


> Fringe is partially filmed in Toronto, Canada. One car chase seen is definitely on Lakeshore Blvd.-Under the Gardiner Expressway. Many shows film here and pretend it is Boston, NYC, etc.


From the post before yours, it appears the bulk of the pilot was filmed in and around Toronto, but that subsequent eps have been filmed in the NYC area.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

pearson said:


> Fringe is partially filmed in Toronto, Canada. One car chase seen is definitely on Lakeshore Blvd.-Under the Gardiner Expressway. Many shows film here and pretend it is Boston, NYC, etc.


As per the news article already posted earlier in the thread, the pilot was filmed in Toronto but production of the main episodes was moved to NYC.


----------

